# My B13 with new wheels



## Jaemon (Apr 16, 2004)

My tire blew-out, so I decided it was time to upgrade. I got 15" Rota Grids in royal silver and 205-55-R15 Falken Ziex. The prior owner put on some crappy Kelly tires - there's a huge difference in handling and stability. Also, it's much beter in the rain. 

Before and after pics taken with my camera phone:









Old vs. new:









Almost there:









Finished:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

nice, but now it needs a drop.
edit: are those the ROTA te-37 knockoffs?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

15" ROTA Grids.....


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> 15" ROTA Grids.....


te-37 knockoffs.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Always a good move to start by upgrading the rims, looks better definitely. I'd say a suspension change might be your next move. Keep it up! :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Slam dat Bitch... Looks like a new car..


----------



## Jaemon (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I got hypercos sitting in the garage, just need to get some money together for shortened konis. I forgot to mention that the wheel and tire together, weigh about 5 lb. more than the old setup - so, 20 lb. more total. Not a bad trade-off for greatly improved performance.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice transformation :thumbup: Just curious, why did you go with such a tall tire?

I will have my custom Koni shortened struts for sale pretty soon. Let me know if you might be interested.


----------



## Jaemon (Apr 16, 2004)

johnand said:


> Nice transformation :thumbup: Just curious, why did you go with such a tall tire?
> 
> I will have my custom Koni shortened struts for sale pretty soon. Let me know if you might be interested.


I was wrong, it is 50 not 55.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That paint is really nice, with the new wheels it really does make the car look like new. Nice ride.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW I like 'em a lot ... that machined finish looks awesome... how much did you pay for the rims+tires package ? You need the center cap to cover that wheel nut... I got the same kind of tires... those are good tires wet or dry you'll love them.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i see grids cheap on ebay all the time... they always come up when i search te37 lol.

still love the wheels, good looking b13!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

johnand said:


> Nice transformation :thumbup: Just curious, why did you go with such a tall tire?
> 
> I will have my custom Koni shortened struts for sale pretty soon. Let me know if you might be interested.


why would he want any bigger tire? It already RAISED the car in the 1st place. If you mean "wheel" I think the 15"s look really good on it. Also remember, the more wheel, the more weight.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Love that color. And I'm in agreement with all of the rest. LOWER IT!! But do it the right way, don't go cheap on the suspension. Do a little research here and you'll find the perfect suspension combo.

Keep up the good work


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Jaemon said:


> I was wrong, it is 50 not 55.


That makes more sense


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> why would he want any bigger tire? It already RAISED the car in the 1st place. If you mean "wheel" I think the 15"s look really good on it. Also remember, the more wheel, the more weight.


No, you missed my point. He posted that the tires are 205/55-15. That is quite a bit taller in diameter then the factory tire/wheel combo. But, he just posted that they are 205/50-15, so all is well. The 205/50-15, is only slightly larger in diameter overall then the factory wheels and tires. A 195/50-15, is the closest overall diameter to the factory combo. I totally agree with only going to 15" wheels, as anything bigger, is just too damn heavy and doesn't really enhance handling anymore then a 15" wheel. Hence the reason I run 12# Rota Subzero's in a 15x6.5", with 205/50-15 tires on my B13


----------

